# siate affamati, siate folli



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

View attachment 4262http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFKY8CVwOaU


la semplicità geniale di una mela





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOoDxntjV7U




ancora lui , con tutta la riconoscenza che gli dobbiamo e con immensa ammirazione.


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Ottobre 2011)

E' un discorso universale.

Era un uomo mosso dalla passione. Ci nasci, e ti accompagna per tutta la vita.


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2011)

http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...rio+fo&usg=AFQjCNFpixKZcVAzNopdN1FRvO9piGULxA


----------

